
334.6M domain name registrations in Q2, 2016 - keithb-
http://cio.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/internet-grows-to-334-6-million-domain-name-registrations-in-q2-2016/54444032
======
jrnichols
And I have this sinking feeling that a huge percentage of the newly registered
ones were used for one purpose only - spam.

I've straight up blocked most of the new TLDs, especially *.top because of the
overwhelming amount of spam.

